# Attending parade night while on BMQ



## Kevin_M (11 Sep 2008)

Anyone ever do this? I'm hoping I can attend parade nights while on my BMQ course. I was just curious if anyone here has.

Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2008)

Yes, people have.

If you want clearer indications on what you are supposed to do and when and where you are supposed to do it, ask the Unit that you have joined.


----------



## Kevin_M (11 Sep 2008)

Some members of my unit gave me their numbers to call if my course instructors gave me permission to go on parade nights. I start BMQ this weekend so I will find a appropriate time to ask.

I hope so, I visited my unit and want to get right in there and learn more!


----------



## grmpz1 (13 Sep 2008)

i was told to show up for parade nights and i start bmq in october


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2008)

Some Units allow it, some don't. You'll have to wait until you get sworn in and start training and see what the local policy is. Check with your chain of command (CoC). They are the only ones that can give you a proper answer on your particular case.


----------

